# Relationships



## thedeacon (May 19, 2012)

When you are in the final days of your life, what will you want?

Will you hug that college degree in the walnut frame? Will you ask to be carried to the garage so you can sit in your car? Will you find comfort in rereading your financial statement? Of course not. What will matter then will be people. If relationships will matter most then, shouldn't they matter most now?” 
â€• Max Lucado


----------



## sea trout (May 19, 2012)

Thy will to be done.
its the only thing i want lately.
in the final days it will be no different, thats what i will want, but it will probly be scary!


----------



## hobbs27 (May 19, 2012)

thedeacon said:


> When you are in the final days of your life, what will you want?


 I will want that all my family and loved ones have heard my testimony, and be assured that I will soon be at the feet of Jesus. 

Proverbs 13:22 A good man leaveth an inheritance to his children's children:

I want all my family to have the inheritance of what Jesus will do for them!


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 19, 2012)

It is a shame that we wait until we are older to see that our health & family and how we treat others is more important than worldly goods.


----------



## pthunter74 (May 19, 2012)

My Daddy said to me once"nobody on there death bed ever said man I wish I would have spent more time at work."


----------



## gordon 2 (May 19, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> It is a shame that we wait until we are older to see that our health & family and how we treat others is more important than worldly goods.



I knew this as a young man and then treated myself to a wife who's children were not about to be raised as back in the 1950s--- I soon came to find out. The price of becoming one flesh with  at least one imperfect patner can be very disarming.  

So what matter more now is getting back that young man's dreams-- back into this old crusty body that my old fathers handed me-- back into our hearts and to fight a good battle for them-- for the days I dreamed and walked two inches off the ground...


----------



## mtnwoman (May 20, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> I knew this as a young man and then treated myself to a wife who's children were not about to be raised as back in the 1950s--- I soon came to find out. The price of becoming one flesh with  at least one imperfect patner can be very disarming.
> 
> So what matter more now is getting back that young man's dreams-- back into this old crusty body my  old fathers handed me--back into our hearts and to fight a good battle for them the days I dreamed and walked two inches off the ground...



I can dig that!


----------



## mtnwoman (May 20, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> It is a shame that we wait until we are older to see that our health & family and how we treat others is more important than worldly goods.



You're right! Take it from me! My advice to you is to start tomorrow and ask God everyday to send someone who needs your help. And I'd start with my family first whether they 'deserve' it or not. None of us would do anything for anyone if they had to earn it....ya know?


----------



## mtnwoman (May 20, 2012)

thedeacon said:


> When you are in the final days of your life, what will you want?



I will just want to kiss and kiss and my family and be with them, and tell them I'll be waiting on them....not to worry about me, I'm the lucky one!
I will want to tell each one I'm sorry for anything I ever did to hurt them, and that if we or rather I have time, they can tell me about it......lol. I'm always surprised at things i've done not on purpose to hurt someone but no one notices the things I do on purpose.....that's grace....thank you Jesus for having my back. There's nothing I want more than for everyone to know I'll be back to pick them up later.....lol.....and I might whisper a time or two, that if you wanna see me again, follow Jesus, I'll be waitin' to see you!


----------



## thedeacon (May 20, 2012)

The most important relationship we will ever be in is our relationship with God.

It is the most important partnership we will ever be in.

The most important investment we will ever make.

The most important leg of our education.

The most important intimacy we will ever feel.

We must fall in love with God and his ways.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 20, 2012)

To see those I love one last time, and for those who loved me to see me if they want to. If'n ya never cared to be around me when I was alive and kickin, don't bother comin round when I'm about gone.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 20, 2012)

Hobbs 27, well said!  I wholeheartedly agree. When my Dad passed my daughter & Mom were each holding one of his hands. Dad couldn't speak, but he smiled as they together sang, "Nearer my God to thee." My daughter lost a little premature girl which was born 1 lb. 13 Oz., named Summer Gene. My daughter Evelyn whispered to Dad, ..."Grandaddy, look out for my baby till I get there", and Dad slipped out to be with his Lord. I Pray my exit will be half as GRACEful as the example Dad set for me.


----------



## formula1 (May 21, 2012)

*Re:*

On my last days, I want to know that all my family will live on for Jesus, and that I finished the work He gave me and that He knows me. And to simply leave earth with a grateful heart for God.


----------

